# A new guy from Australia



## Reqel

Hey I'm Dave
I'm from Melbourne, Australia
I'm a student working in all the productions that come up at my school. I really enjoy it.
I am aspiring to be a lighting tech, but I help out with anything and absolutely everything at my school
On a side not, I also play hockey
cheers
-Dave


----------



## gafftaper

Welcome to the Booth Dave! We have several regulars here from Oz who are a little odd. It's best to ignore the one named Hughesie, the boy is obsessed with eating cute small animals, he thinks the metric system sucks, and he's also very much against 220 voltage. :shock: Weird huh? I hope you represent your country better than he does in this fabulous international community. 

Hockey Eh? Cool. I didn't know you played hockey down there. Given the generally warm climate that's a little surprising. Although if they can build a indoor ski resort in Saudi Arabia... what's a few ice rinks. 

Well welcome, get to know the search function, there are unbelievable amounts of information in the archives. The only dumb question is the one that's been asked three times already. Have fun and be careful, this place is addicting.

How's that Logos? Doing my best to liven things up a little.


----------



## Reqel

Sorry I should have explained it better.

I play field hockey, forgot about the other types, although I have tried the other variants, to varied success.

May I ask what is wrong with 220 voltage? Or don't I want to open that can of worms?

Keep it in mind that I know hardly anything about the technology of theatre, but thats why I joined ControlBooth

Anyway thanks for the introduction


----------



## PadawanGeek

Reqel said:


> May I ask what is wrong with 220 voltage? Or don't I want to open that can of worms?



Keep it closed! 

Anyway, welcome to ControlBooth!


----------



## gafftaper

Reqel said:


> May I ask what is wrong with 220 voltage? Or don't I want to open that can of worms?



Don't worry I've already opened the can for you... it's just a matter of time until he wakes up and finds this thread. 

You'll learn all kinds of great stuff here so ask away. We also like to have fun here too.


----------



## Raktor

Hughesie and I are both from down Melbourne way. 

Welcome to the booth.


----------



## Logos

gafftaper said:


> Hockey Eh? Cool. I didn't know you played hockey down there. Given the generally warm climate that's a little surprising. Although if they can build a indoor ski resort in Saudi Arabia... what's a few ice rinks.
> How's that Logos? Doing my best to liven things up a little.



Welcome to the booth Dave, I'm from Adelaide and if you weren't from Victoria I'd be really happy to see you. Now if you will excuse me for a moment I need to speak severely to Gafftaper.

OK that interesting game you call Hockey was developed from the real game field hockey and it might just interest you to know that in recent years Australia have been the world champions in this form of the game at least as often as they haven't been. Possibly even more often. Both in mens and womens versions of the game.
We do have ice rinks and we do have ice hockey and I do know who Wayne Gretsky is; I just don't care.

Keep it up Gaff and we might be able to start another great fight.

Oh and Dave, it's not that I've got anything against Victorians, it's just that you are ... well ... Victorians.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

The aussie's are fighting? Great, now we can go back to obsessing about old lighting fixtures.


----------



## gafftaper

The Aussies are fighting!  SWEET! I'll run down to the green room and make Popcorn!


----------



## Reqel

Adelaide?

Whats in Adelaide? last time I was there was with the scout Jamboree in 2003 or sometime near it.

The population doubled with 12000 little kiddies running around and the like.

What weapons can us Aussies use against each other?

Ill throw Steve Bracks at you

(for those that dont know, Steve Bracks was the premier (a politician) of victoria)

feel the burn of the politician

hahaha

Me throwing Steve Bracks at Logos means I'm from melbourne


----------



## Van

Feild Hockey Ha !
Give me a good old game of Cherokee stick ball, Thousands of brave warriors, duking it out for days on end just to throw aball at a wooden fish mounted ontop of a 20 foot pole! broken bones, concusions, severe head trauma Now that's a sport! 

Welcome Aboard Dave!
Don't let Gaff corupt you. He'll attempt to draw you into some squabble that will only end in an Austrailian civil war. 
Good to have you here. ask a lot of questions, answer what you can and above all have a lot of fun.


----------



## Reqel

Cherokee Stick Ball sounds ......... interesting/painful. the closest modern thing I could think of that relates to the aforementioned "game" is Rugby Union. Thats a good game to watch game. None of this padding you Americans are so fond of!!


----------



## Chris15

Oh how I have missed these little domestics we have so much engaging in 

I'd like it on record that I too despise 220v. I am however much in favour of a voltage system of 230v +10% -6%, after transition becoming 230v +-10%, as per IEC 60038. That means we will play nice with Euro stuff in good time... Now all we need is for those charming people operating on half voltage to catch up and change over to 50 Hz as well... At least we are all starting to use the same plugs - IEC standard 60309 "ceeform".

I'm sure there is an IEC standard that use the METRIC system... Oh wait, let's think about it's REAL name: _Système International d'Unités _literally INTERNATIONAL system of units

I suppose I can be nice to a Mexican... if I have to... Just don't make me start throwing our pollies into the ring [shudder]...

But aside from out little debates which are always fun, we do tend to make sure we occasionally talk about useful things, it might be intertwined into the debates so it's worth it to keep reading those (see, you read those things not just for us taking the piss out of each other...) So have a look around, try not to ask the same question as too many others have and you should learn a lot...


----------



## Logos

Reqel said:


> Adelaide?
> Whats in Adelaide? last time I was there was with the scout Jamboree in 2003 or sometime near it.
> The population doubled with 12000 little kiddies running around and the like.
> What weapons can us Aussies use against each other?
> Ill throw Steve Bracks at you
> (for those that dont know, Steve Bracks was the premier (a politician) of victoria)
> feel the burn of the politician
> hahaha
> Me throwing Steve Bracks at Logos means I'm from melbourne



I will trump your Steve Bracks with an amanda vanstone. She was from SA and was twice his size and twicw his charisma. But in the ned mate well youre ... Victorian.

I don't really mean it, it's all in fun and we will of course all leap upon any unprotected throat of an American who attacks us collectively and then go back to bickering over his bloody carcase.


----------



## Chris15

Logos said:


> I will trump your Steve Bracks with an amanda vanstone. She was from SA and was twice his size and twicw his charisma. But in the ned mate well youre ... Victorian.
> 
> I don't really mean it, it's all in fun and we will of course all leap upon any unprotected throat of an American who attacks us collectively and then go back to bickering over his bloody carcase.



I'm sorry but I believe that Ms. Vanstone is somewhat otherwise occupied as the Australian ambassador to Italy at this time...


----------



## Kelite

<Oh and Dave, it's not that I've got anything against Victorians, it's just that you are ... well ... Victorians.>

Not to get too involved in this fray- I must admit that VB was one of the better bitters I had while taking a holiday down under, years ago. And Surfer's Paradise was certainly that!!!


----------



## gafftaper

Chris is alive! Haven't seen you posting around here in a while big guy. 

Hey Hughesie, looks like all we needed to do to attract some new members and wake up some old ones was to start a minor Aussie Civil War. Thanks for sacrificing your country so that the Booth can grow!


----------



## Logos

Chris15 said:


> I'm sorry but I believe that Ms. Vanstone is somewhat otherwise occupied as the Australian ambassador to Italy at this time...



And I believe that Steve Bracks has vanished into whatever black hole retired pollies go to die.


----------



## Logos

Kelite said:


> <Oh and Dave, it's not that I've got anything against Victorians, it's just that you are ... well ... Victorians.>
> Not to get too involved in this fray- I must admit that VB was one of the better bitters I had while taking a holiday down under, years ago. And Surfer's Paradise was certainly that!!!



Surfer's is in Queensland Keith which opens up an entrely new can of worms relating to interstate rivalries, I do admit however to the liking for an occasional VB although my favourite Aus beer is Boags. (From Tasmania)


----------



## Raktor

VB is terrible. Boags is alright.

Crown Lager or Carlton Draught are the way to go. Beez Neez or Corona with lemon if I'm in an exciting mood.


----------



## Chris15

Gaff, it wasn't the attempt at starting a civil war that has me back here, rather it's got to do with not being as run off my feet as I have been in recent months, but hey I got my name on the television credits for a show I was working on so I'm not complaining... Not to mention mixing on a PM1D.

I think the place Logos eluded to is otherwise known as Macquarie Bank...


Have Qld started to make something other than XXXX available to drink now?


----------



## avkid

Raktor said:


> Corona with *lemon *


What now???


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> From a serious note, Ying Ling Lager


You should be drawn and quartered, you call yourself a Pennsylvania resident, ha!
*Yuengling*, the oldest continually operating family owned brewery.


----------



## Raktor

avkid said:


> What now???



Corona has to be consumed with a slice of lemon or lime in the neck of the bottle!


----------



## avkid

Raktor said:


> Corona has to be consumed with a slice of lemon or lime in the neck of the bottle!


A lime.....not a lemon.
As seen here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v489/avkid/?action=view&current=corona-beach.jpg


----------



## Kelite

Logos said:


> Surfer's is in Queensland Keith which opens up an entrely new can of worms relating to interstate rivalries, I do admit however to the liking for an occasional VB although my favourite Aus beer is Boags. (From Tasmania)




Sorry for the mistake- we drove from Sydney up the coast to Rocky, then a hop to Darwin. Somehow got the borders a little mixed up. (That and the steering wheel on the opposite side didn't make dodging 'roos any easier!)


----------



## Van

avkid said:


> You should be drawn and quartered, you call yourself a Pennsylvania resident, ha!
> *Yuengling*, the oldest continually operating family owned brewery.


 

charcoaldabs said:


> Psht, I have an excuse! I'm under 21, I've never seen a bottle! (Actually, my parents only drink Coors... heathens.)


 

Raktor said:


> Corona has to be consumed with a slice of lemon or lime in the neck of the bottle!


 

I Believe Coca Cola should be the *recommended* drink of choice for the majority of members here.


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> I Believe Coca Cola should be the *recommended* drink of choice for the majority of members here.


No thank you, I'll take some Canada Dry or Boylan Ginger Ale instead.
The Boylan is a bit of a "novelty" product because it uses real cane sugar.
(it is quite sad that we have become so dependent on artificial or high fructose sweeteners)


----------



## Van

avkid said:


> No thank you, I'll take some Canada Dry or Boylan Ginger Ale instead.
> The Boylan is a bit of a "novelty" product because it uses real cane sugar.
> (it is quite sad that we have become so dependent on artificial or high fructose sweeteners)


 

I was making more of a point about the _*type*_ of libation being discussed rather than the actual brand. 'Sides I'm from Oklahoma, everything is coke; " Hey, Let's go over yonder and git us a coke." Even if your drinking Mountain Dew, your'e still "going for a coke" It's sorta like the whole Soda vs. Pop thing.


----------



## Logos

avkid said:


> No thank you, I'll take some Canada Dry or Boylan Ginger Ale instead.
> The Boylan is a bit of a "novelty" product because it uses real cane sugar.
> (it is quite sad that we have become so dependent on artificial or high fructose sweeteners)



The Bundaberg Rum Co brew an amazing non alcoholic Ginger beer from Australian grown ginger and sugar cane. It is to die for.


----------



## Reqel

Logos said:


> The Bundaberg Rum Co brew an amazing non alcoholic Ginger beer from Australian grown ginger and sugar cane. It is to die for.


I'm gonna go with logos
Bundaberg Ginger Rum is exceptionally good


----------



## Hughesie

Master Gafftaper, did you not think that at some point I would see this?

 
i get back from a two week holiday and find this....this slander again both Victorians

Logos 

and everything i stand for
as if you need to be told GAFFTAPER


ignore him reqel, he's just strange


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> Master Gafftaper, did you not think that at some point i would see this


Duh, punctuation.
Master Gafftaper, did you not think that at some point I would see this?


----------



## Hughesie

yes, what he said, except with better grammer


----------



## gafftaper

Hey I didn't start the civil war... it was your own people who just couldn't wait to turn on you the minute you stepped out of the room so they could turn on you.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Hey I didn't start the civil war... it was your own people who just couldn't wait to turn on you the minute you stepped out of the room so they could turn on you.


Yeah, it's that whole, " No Honor among thieves" thing. They are a bunch of convicts after all......


< or is that Hono_*u*_r? Do they misspell that too ? >


----------



## Logos

I'm back my migraines gone and yes you do mispell Honour. 

Despite my great respect for Benjamin Franklin, the only non president to appear on your money, I feel that he should simply have left the spelling of English alone.


----------



## derekleffew

Logos said:


> I...Benjamin Franklin, the only non president to appear on your money...


Alexander Hamilton on the $10 bill. Salmon P. Chase on the $10,000 bill. Lady Liberty on various coins.


----------



## Logos

Sorry, shooting my mouth off before checking facts but:

I thought that Hamilton was a President (silly me)
I didn't know you had a $10,000 bill.
I didn't mean coins.

Just checked Wikipedia
I think quoting the $10,000 bill is cheating just a little as it hasn't been printed since 1945 and was withdrawn from circulation in 1969.


----------



## avkid

derekleffew said:


> Alexander Hamilton on the $10 bill. Salmon P. Chase on the $10,000 bill.


"Although they are still technically legal tender in the United States, high-denomination bills were last printed in 1945 and officially discontinued on July 14, 1969, by the Federal Reserve System. The $5,000 and $10,000 effectively disappeared well before then: there are only about 200 $5,000 and 300 $10,000 bills known, of all series since 1861."


----------



## avkid

Logos said:


> I thought that Hamilton was a President (silly me)
> I didn't know you had a $10,000 bill.



1. He was the first Secretary of the Treasury and instrumental in the creation of a central bank.
2. We haven't had one since 1945.


----------



## Logos

Thanks Phil. I had looked at Wikipedia and edited my post while you did the same thing. I love control booth because you learn something new everyday.


----------



## derekleffew

Logos said:


> ...I didn't know you had a $10,000 bill...


I probably wouldn't have known about the $10,000 bill had it not been for Las Vegas.



From this site. The display was removed and sold off in the early 2000s, after Ted died/was murdered and sister Becky took control. Harrah's corporation later purchased the Horseshoe, primarily for the name "World Series of Poker," moved the tournament to the Rio, and again sold off the Horseshoe.

Also, watch the, very bad, 1982 movie, _Jinxed_, starring Bette Midler and Ken Wahl. Two $10,000 bills play a large role.


----------



## gafftaper

derekleffew said:


> Alexander Hamilton on the $10 bill. Salmon P. Chase on the $10,000 bill. Lady Liberty on various coins.



Derek can you send me one of those Salmon P. Chase bills so I can get a better look at the picture. 

Actually now that you mention it I remember seeing that million dollar display in the 90's in Vegas. I had forgotten about it... seems like it was kind of tucked down a back hallway in a weird location. As with everything else in Vegas you have to walk all the way through the casino to get to it.


----------



## Kelite

<I think quoting the $10,000 bill is cheating just a little as it hasn't been printed since 1945 and was withdrawn from circulation in 1969.>

Darn!!!

(And to think I was saving those 25 Chase bills for a rainy day.... Now they probably won't be accepted at my favorite dining/wining establishment.)


----------



## Reqel

And then theres the 1 trillion dollar bill on the Simpsons


----------



## Hughesie

"it's not a civil war gaff"

we all agree no matter what part of the mainland, tassie has to go

Chris,logos,raktor,reqel do we not all agree

oh and welcome to the everyday goings on of controlbooth reqel you will fit in quite nicely


----------



## Chris15

Hughesie89 said:


> "it's not a civil war gaff"
> 
> we all agree no matter what part of the mainland, tassie has to go
> 
> Chris,logos,raktor,reqel do we not all agree
> 
> oh and welcome to the everyday goings on of controlbooth reqel you will fit in quite nicely



Err No.

I can't allow the imbreds to be evicted. If we did, we'd have to laugh at ourselves rather than them... Besides, me like King Island Cheese


----------



## Logos

Hughesie89 said:


> "it's not a civil war gaff"
> we all agree no matter what part of the mainland, tassie has to go
> Chris,logos,raktor,reqel do we not all agree
> oh and welcome to the everyday goings on of controlbooth reqel you will fit in quite nicely



Sorry, but my long suffering everloving partner is from Launceston. I must at the very least stand neutral on this issue. Oh and Chris I agree about King Island cheese.


----------



## Hughesie

wow this failed


----------



## gafftaper

Just take off the glasses and apologize to your parents Hughesie and we can all move on.


----------



## Hughesie

Never

the glasses were 5 bucks and their actually white, i hate em 
but anything for gaff


----------



## Reqel

Hughesie89 said:


> "it's not a civil war gaff"
> we all agree no matter what part of the mainland, tassie has to go
> Chris,logos,raktor,reqel do we not all agree
> oh and welcome to the everyday goings on of controlbooth reqel you will fit in quite nicely


For those that do not know
Tasmanians are inbred and have two heads, and it is customary when meeting a Tasmanian to ask to see their scar of where they removed the second head
Tasmania Tasmania
what has Tasmania given us
hmmmm
nothing comes to mind
Except as Chris said, we laugh at them


----------



## Reqel

Oh by the way

Is there anyone from Tassie on CB

should have thought about that before I posted it


----------



## Chris15

Well Logos has Tasmanian connections if memory serves me correctly. And Tassie has given us a few things; King Island Cheese, Cascade Beer, Snail and Slug Pellets and I'm sure there are other things as well...


----------



## Logos

Boags beer, my TAFE qualifications, my wife.

I wom't show her your post though, she's good at hunting people down.


----------



## Chris15

Logos said:


> ...she's good at hunting people down.



So am I

Tony, beware... I know where you live


----------



## Hughesie

yeah i think my joke pushed it a bit too far, yours tipped it over the line


----------



## Logos

Chris15 said:


> So am I
> Tony, beware... I know where you live



That ain't hard, it's all over the net.

Don't worry Hughesie it's all in fun. At least in my case. But I'm still not going to show these posts to my wife.


----------



## Reqel

Hmmm

well my apologies if I offended anyone

I have never had the pleasure of tasting king island cheese, or meeting Logos wife


----------



## Hughesie

one of those is a pleasure the other isn't


oh btw, i don't like cheese


----------



## Logos

Very good save there Hughesie. My wife is a lovely person and a truly remarkable actor. She just hates the world of pro acting and would rather have a day job and do the occasional show for me. 
She is actually a techtor or an actician as she is a very good SM or ASM props.


----------

